# Lange Hose für den Sommer



## 360Faceplant (20. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose die auch im Sommer "erträglich" ist. Einsatz wäre. für kurze Feierabend-Runde mit einer relativ kurzen Uphill (6 bzw 10k) und anschliessendem Flowtrail-Geballer - also keine Touren. o.ä. 

Derzeit ist die POC Rhythm Resistance im Einsatz, die eher begrenzt belüftet ist, daher habe ich jetzt als erstes mal die Fox Flexair ins Auge gefasst. Hat jemand dahingehend Erfahrungen mit der gesammelt und/oder welche Modelle fallen noch/eher in die Kategorie "Luftig-Leicht"? 

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## Schnasi (20. Mai 2022)

Ich kann dir diese empfehlen, sehr angenehm zu tragen und leicht. Preislich auch noch einigermaßen fair. Meine hat im Angebot knapp 60 Euro gekostet.









						Blackline Trail Pants
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Nukeproof Blackline Trail Hose - Hosen bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 20%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 360Faceplant (20. Mai 2022)

Schnasi schrieb:


> Ich kann dir diese empfehlen, sehr angenehm zu tragen und leicht. Preislich auch noch einigermaßen fair. Meine hat im Angebot knapp 60 Euro gekostet.


Sieh an! Die hatte ich ja noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Kann man den Reviews auf wiggle glauben, dass die etwas kleiner ausfällt ("...come up a bit small...")?


----------



## decay (20. Mai 2022)

Norrona fjora flex1 Pants, teuer, aber leider geil, Belüftungsöffnungen am Oberschenkel, die wirklich funktionieren und verstellbar sind, schön lang, Pads gehen gut drunter. Hab inzwischen 2 und die neue ist noch etwas dünner geworden. Material is schön elastisch und an beanspruchten Stellen verstärkt.









						NORRØNA, Herren Wanderhose Fjora flex1
					

NORRØNA Herren Wanderhose Fjora flex1  - blau für €159.99 versandkostenfrei bei Gigasport bestellen.




					www.gigasport.de


----------



## Bikepacker90 (20. Mai 2022)

Für so etwas nutze ich die CF Tight Pants von Platzangst.


----------



## Schnasi (20. Mai 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Sieh an! Die hatte ich ja noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Kann man den Reviews auf wiggle glauben, dass die etwas kleiner ausfällt ("...come up a bit small...")?


Also ich hab L bestellt. Passt perfekt. 185cm Körpergröße. Trage normalweise 33 bzw. 34 Bundweite bei Jeans. Länge 32.


----------



## der Trixxer (21. Mai 2022)

Ich habe eine Fox Flexair, fühlt sich sehr leicht und luftig an. Habe sie aber erst seit März, deshalb weis ich nicht wie warm sie im Sommer wird. 
Gerade im Angebot:








						Fox Flexair Hose Herren schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Fox Flexair Hose Herren schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Hosen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## 360Faceplant (21. Mai 2022)

Großartig! Danke euch!

Ich hab jetzt mal die Fox und die Platzangst „im Zulauf“, da ich die beiden über Corporate Benefits schiessen kann.

Falls die nix sind kommen die andern beiden mal dran!

Edit: Noch eine Frage @decay zur Norrøna : Passen bei der die Kniepads drunter, weil eigentlich „Wanderhose“? Wer lesen kann…🤦‍♂️


----------



## decay (21. Mai 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Großartig! Danke euch!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal die Fox und die Platzangst „im Zulauf“, da ich die beiden über Corporate Benefits schiessen kann.
> 
> ...


Ist aus der Fjora Kollektion (Bike) und für Pads gedacht und am Knie und Po verstärkt.
Man kann sie aber in der Tat auch gut zum Wandern tragen.


----------



## Schnasi (21. Mai 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fox Flexair, fühlt sich sehr leicht und luftig an. Habe sie aber erst seit März, deshalb weis ich nicht wie warm sie im Sommer wird.
> Gerade im Angebot:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find die Hose super leicht und angenehm, auch im Sommer, aber die Bündchen unten am Bein sind sehr eng. Bei mir sind die beim ausziehen gerissen. Hab dann andere reinmachen lassen, seit dem ist sie perfekt.


----------



## der Trixxer (21. Mai 2022)

Schnasi schrieb:


> Ich find die Hose super leicht und angenehm, auch im Sommer, aber die Bündchen unten am Bein sind sehr eng. Bei mir sind die beim ausziehen gerissen. Hab dann andere reinmachen lassen, seit dem ist sie perfekt.


Nachdem ich, wegen meinem Bauch, die Hose größer fahren muß habe ich keine Probleme mit zu engen Bündchen. 😂 Bei mir sind die nicht eng.
Für die kältere Jahreszeit habe ich die Fox Defend Fire gekauft, war im März schon stark reduziert. Da ist das Obermaterial schon stabiler als bei der Flexair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Mai 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fox Flexair, fühlt sich sehr leicht und luftig an. Habe sie aber erst seit März, deshalb weis ich nicht wie warm sie im Sommer wird.
> Gerade im Angebot:
> 
> 
> ...


also als Schlafhose im Bett ist die bestimmt auch gut


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Mai 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Großartig! Danke euch!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal die Fox und die Platzangst „im Zulauf“, da ich die beiden über Corporate Benefits schiessen kann.
> 
> ...


bei der NORRØNA würde ich bedenken, das sie als Wanderhose hinten sicher nicht so abriebsfest ist und man dies schnell sieht.

ich musste dies bei der Revolution selber feststellen  
hatte diese letztes Jahr gekauft, weil sie die seitliche Belüftung per Reißverschluss hat, was an sich gut funktioniert, nur der Hintern war schnell deutlich abgerubbelt, da eher Freizeit-Wanderhose


----------



## decay (22. Mai 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> bei der NORRØNA würde ich bedenken, das sie als Wanderhose hinten sicher nicht so abriebsfest ist und man dies schnell sieht.


Das ist keine Wanderhose. Nur weil ein Shop das so anbietet 

Die Bux is richtig gut und sorry wenn ich auf Fan mache hier, aber manche Sachen sind einfach so gut, die muss man vehement empfehlen: Hier mal die Beschreibung von der Website, meine erste ist nach 7 Jahren immer noch tip top, Belüftungs-RV wurde von Norrona umsonst getauscht nach 6 Jahren.

The fjørå flex1 Pants were initially designed for mountain biking but soon grew to be a favorite for a variety of outdoor activities due to its great functionality. 

It’s now upgraded with recycled materials, and this new and improved version is lightweight, durable and provides great breathability – all in a sustainable package.
Due to the durable and flexible flex™1 *fabric with reinforcement on the knees and seat*, they have a great range of movement and will keep you sealed while biking or when the wind increases. It has two hand pockets, a thigh pocket and silicon grip in the waistband to keep the pants in place. With a higher waist, you don’t have to worry about gaps and buttcracks.
Other features include mesh-lined full-length side venting with a two-way zipper, and Velcro ankle tightening if you wish a slimmer fit to prevent interference with the bike. The flex1 fabric is water repellent.


----------



## der Trixxer (22. Mai 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> also als Schlafhose im Bett ist die bestimmt auch gut


Schon getestet?


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Mai 2022)

naja für 199,- UVP kann man dies auch ein Stück weit erwarten 0_o
ich wollte ja auch nur meine Erfahrungen mit "nicht" Radhosen kund tun.


----------



## decay (22. Mai 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> naja für 199,- UVP kann man dies auch ein Stück weit erwarten 0_o
> ich wollte ja auch nur meine Erfahrungen mit "nicht" Radhosen kund tun.


Ja, die Revolution Race sind eher was für Hundemamis, die auf Outdoor machen wollen beim Gassigehen 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Mai 2022)

Punktabzug beimAbrieb, aber sonst sind die Revolution Race ebend so top und die seitliche Belüftung funktioniert auch bestens


----------



## der Trixxer (22. Mai 2022)

decay schrieb:


> Ja, die Revolution Race sind eher was für Hundemamis, die auf Outdoor machen wollen beim Gassigehen 😂


Ich bin weder eine Frau, noch habe ich einen Hund. Trotzdem ich finde die Sachen von Revolution Race top. Gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.


----------



## danimaniac (24. Mai 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> bei der NORRØNA würde ich bedenken, das sie als Wanderhose hinten sicher nicht so abriebsfest ist und man dies schnell sieht.
> 
> ich musste dies bei der Revolution selber feststellen
> hatte diese letztes Jahr gekauft, weil sie die seitliche Belüftung per Reißverschluss hat, was an sich gut funktioniert, nur der Hintern war schnell deutlich abgerubbelt, da eher Freizeit-Wanderhose


hab die Nordwand Pro... Die hat flexibles Material am Hintern und bislang hält es, kein besoneders hoher Abrieb feststellbar nur ganz sauber wird es nach so einigen schlammigen Ausfahrten nicht mehr ganz.

Noch lieber fahre ich die Singletrack Pants von Endura. Da merkt man dann doch nochmal einen Unterschied zu der (gut funktionierenden) Wanderhose.


decay schrieb:


> Ja, die Revolution Race sind eher was für Hundemamis, die auf Outdoor machen wollen beim Gassigehen 😂


suggeriert zumindest deren Werbung.. die ist ja mehr als peinlich.
Von den Jacken kann ich übrigens nur abraten. Bei Hyperjacket und Cyclone lösen sich immer wieder die Klebestreifen der abgeklebten Nähte. Schon dreimal getauscht werden. Nachhaltig ist das nicht. Daher auch hier jetzt lieber Endura.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Mai 2022)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Von den Jacken kann ich übrigens nur abraten. Bei Hyperjacket und Cyclone lösen sich immer wieder die Klebestreifen der abgeklebten Nähte. Schon dreimal getauscht werden. Nachhaltig ist das nicht. Daher auch hier jetzt lieber Endura.


Vom Regen in die Traufe was das Ablösen von Nahttape angeht.

für den OP:

Norrona bietet 5-7 Jahre Garantie + Reparaturservice
Fjora sind gute Hosen

Patagonia auch "lebenlange" Garantie +Reparaturservice

Rapha hat jetzt auch MTB und auch einen Reparaturservice

oder halt ohne Service, dafür günstig und wohl ganz vernünftig die Nukeproof


----------



## 360Faceplant (24. Mai 2022)

Danke euch allen!!!

Die Rapha hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Leider gibt’s die „Light“ nicht in lebensbejahendem Schwarz. Morgen kommen zwar Platzangst und Fox - aber eventuell teste ich die Rapha auch noch. 👍

Edit: Von Patagonia finde ich nur die Dirt Roamer „Storm“ Pant. Sonst wäre das definitiv auch einen Versuch wert…


----------



## decay (24. Mai 2022)

Die IXS hier ist sicher auch nicht so übel: https://ixs.com/ixs-flow-xtg-pants-graphit

Hier grad für 83 Euro: https://www.maciag-offroad.de/ixs-m...MIq-P8r9b49wIVYcDCBB3hNg0rEAQYASABEgJWFPD_BwE


----------

